# 4-5 Tagesrundkurs in den Dolomiten gesucht



## Schmuecker (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich suche einen 4-5 tägigen Rundkurs (Anfahrt von Stuttgart) durch/ über die Dolomiten. Start und Ziel am Ende der Tage der gleiche Ort irgendwo hinter Brixen. Bin vor zwei Jahren die Tour St.Vigil -- Riva del Garda gefahren:
1.)  Limojoch - Fanes - Col Locia - Pralongia - Arabba - 
2.) Arabba - Pass Pordio - Canazei - Meida - Moena - Karerpass - Passo Lavaze - Cavalese
3.) Cavalese - Manghenpass - Borgo - Kaiserjägerweg - Fort Belvedere - Carbonare 
4.) Carbonare -Folgaria - Valgrande - Rovereto - Riva
gefahren.
Nun suche ich einen Rundkurs, der möglichst wenige Schnittstellen zu dieser Tour hat. Kann mir jemand helfen? Möglicherweise mit GPS-Daten sogar? Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad anbetrifft, sollte es fahrtechnisch lösbare Strecken sein, also nicht zu schwierig, da jemand in der Gruppe ist, der schmale, steile Trails eher schiebt als fährt und sich unsicher fühlt. 1500 - 2000 Hm am Tag sollten durchschnittlich möglich sein.

Über Anregungen oder Tourvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Michael


----------



## Baffi47 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Michael,

ich hätte da was für Dich, bin einen GIRO DOLOMITI in 2007 mit meiner MTB Gruppe gefahren. Wunderschöne Rundtour (u.a. Bindelweg, Marmolada Gletscher). Denke ist für jeden Biker mit guten Grundlagen fahrbar.

276 km · 9462 Hm · 5 Etappen

Brixen - St.Vigil 1243 Hm
St.Vigil - Arabba / Pralongia Hütte 1951 Hm
Pralongia - Seiser Alm 2094 Hm
Seiser Alm - St. Ulrich 2553 Hm
St.Ulrich - Brixen 1621 Hm
km 275,14
Hm 9462
Strasse km 31,73	
Radweg km 62,1  
Schotter km 134,49	  
Wanderweg km 6,2  
Trail km 36,96     
Schieben 2,66

Bei Interesse, bitte E-Mail mitteilen, habe eine Tourbeschreibung mit Höhenprofile und GPS-Tracks zu den Etappen (Garmin Mapsource GPS-File).

Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_K (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche gerade selbst nach einer Dolomiten-Rundtour. Die folgende Tour ist bisher mein Favorit:

als 4 Tages Tour (s. Webseite unten, 4 Etappenbeschreibungen):
Tourenseite St. Vigil


hier noch eine private Homepage, in der die Runde als 5 Tages Tour beschrieben ist (mit tollen Fotos):
http://www.scheu.eu/web/MTB-Touren/Eintrage/2008/7/26_Ronda_Dolomiti_2008.html

Gruß
  Ralf


----------



## ducmon9 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich bin genau diese Tour in 2008 in leicht abgewandelter Form gefahren - schöne Tour. Bilder zu der Tour findest du unter www.bikesportschmeien.de. Unbedingt den Pralongia in die Tour einbauen, die Aussicht dort ist super:


----------



## Julzius (1. Januar 2010)

In den Dolos gibts natürlich so viele Highlights, dass es unmöglih ist alle in einem 5 Tages Rundkurs einzubauen... aber was du versuchen kannst, einzubauen sind:
-Bindelweg (von Arrabba hoch zur Porta Vescovo und wieder zum Pordoijoch)
-Limojoch hast du ja schon gesehen
-Evt. kannst du noch bei den Drei Zinnen vorbei schauen, und 2 Tage in den Sexterner Dolomiten verbringen
-Friedrich-August Weg und Schlern (F.A.W. muss der Normalbiker zwar dann doch häufiger absteigen, aber das Panorama entschädigt dann doch einiges)
-Knüppelsteig (Vom Rif. Bolzano runter)
-Forcella Ambrizola find ich auch recht schön

Du kannst dich ja an einer der obrigen Touren anlehenen und evt. noch ein paar Highlights einbauen. 

Jedefalls viel Spaß in demn Dolos,

julius


----------



## Julzius (1. Januar 2010)

Sonst kannst du natürlich auch mal im Mountainbike Sommer Touren Guide 2009 schauen, da waren glaub ich ein paar Touren in den Dolos drin 
+
im Alpen Guide 2009 von der Bike sind auch ein Paar brauchbare Touren in den Dolos drin

j


----------



## Schmuecker (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo Achim,
zunächst einmal ein gutes neues Jahr. Danke für Deine Antwort und den Vorschlag. Es sind zwar einige Überschneidungen, insbesondere von St. Vigil - Pralongia, aber ab da sind einige neue, spannend klingende Tourabschnitte in Deinem Vorschlag vorhanden.
Es wäre nett, wenn Du mir die Daten per Mail zusenden würdest. Entweder hier oder an meine Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Schmuecker (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ralf,
zunächst einmal ein gutes neues Jahr. Vielen Dankf für Deinen Input. Ich werde mir die Daten und Touren einmal in den nächsten Tagen genau anschauen. Möglicherweise lassen sich ja einige in eine Tour gut integrieren. 

St. Vigil Faneshütte, Limo Joch, Col Locia, diesen Abschnitt solltest Du auf jeden Fall in Deine Tour einplanen... falls Du noch nicht dort warst.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Schmuecker (2. Januar 2010)

Gutes neues Jahr.

Michael


----------



## MATTESM (2. Januar 2010)

fahr halt...
st vigil -> heiligkreuzhütte und trail -> kassian -> valparola -> castello -> arabba -> bindelweg (kann man auch 100mal fahren) -> pordoi -> canazei -> val duron -> mahlknechthütte -> plattkofelhütte -> st ulrich -> broglesalm -> runter st magareten (bzw kurz davor) -> schlüterhütte -> gömajoch -> mauerbergalm -> jakobsstöckl -> rodeneggeralmen -> st. vigil... 

viel mehr 3D blicke in den dolos und herrliche trails geht fast nicht. kulinarisch wertvolle unterkünfte. wichtig ist genaue planung der fahrzeiten, da einige wege unter tags sehr bevölkert sind (geht aber alle zu vermeiden)

..m..


----------



## eleflo (2. Januar 2010)

bin 2007 so gefahren:

1) zwischenwasser - s. vigil - pederü - fanes
2) fanes - limojoch - p. tadega - s. kassian - pralongio - cherz - arabba - pordoi - porta vescovo - bindelweg
3) bindelweg - pordoi - canazei - campitello - durontal - mahlknechtjoch - jendertal - s. ulrich - raschötzer höhenweg - broglesalm
4) broglesalm - villnößtal - schlüterhütte - kreuzjoch - peitlerscharte - campill - s. martin - zwischenwasser

tag 1 und 2 jeweils halbtags da an- bzw. abreise

gesamt ca. 170km und 5800hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer (3. Januar 2010)

Kann eine 4-Tagestour südlich von Brixen (Start/Ziel: Brixen) und  4 Tage im Pasubiogebiet (Start/Ziel: Folgaria) anbieten. Zu Beginn etwas anspruchsvoller, der letzte Tag zum Ausrollen. Würde beiden das Prädikat "anspruchsvolle Genusstouren mit Hüttenübernachtung" geben. Fotos, Höhenprofile und GPS für Brixen hier und für Pasubio hier.
Vielleicht ist ja etwas für Dich dabei.

G.


----------



## Schmuecker (8. Januar 2010)

Herzlichen Dank für den Input...

Michael und ein gutes neues Jahr


----------



## kroun (21. Januar 2010)

eleflo schrieb:


> bin 2007 so gefahren:
> 
> 1) zwischenwasser - s. vigil - pederü - fanes
> 2) fanes - limojoch - p. tadega - s. kassian - pralongio - cherz - arabba - pordoi - porta vescovo - bindelweg
> ...



zwischen brogles und schlüterhütte ist biken leider tabu... ev. könnt ihr einen umweg über Ranui und Zanzeralm machen


----------



## Schmuecker (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo, herzlichen Dank für Deinen Input. Werde mir insbesonder die Punkte 3-4 mal näher ansehen und schauen, ob wir sie in die Tour einbinden. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## godofglow (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lassen den Thread nochmal erwachen 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 5 tägigen Dolomitenrundtour.
Hm so ca. zwischen 1000 und auch mal 2000 - muss aber nicht jeden Tag sein.
Hat jemand zufällig tolle Vorschläge - im Idealfall gleich mit GPS-Daten 

Danke & Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

eine 5-tägige Tour durch die Dolomiten mit einigen Highlights könnte z.B. so aussehen:

Tag 1: von Mühlbach im Pustertal über die Rodenecker Alm nach St. Vigil (2.000hm/45km)
Tag 2: von St. Vigil nach Arabba durch den Nationalpark Fanes-Sennes-Prags, St. Kassian (hier kannst du ca. 400hm durch die Seilbahn sparen) und Pralongia (1.900hm/45km)
Tag 3: von Arabba nach Gröden über die Porta Vescovo, den Bindelweg, das Pordoijoch, Canazei, Seilbahn Col Rodella, Sella Joch und die Comici-Hütte (je nach Etappenziel in Gröden ca. 1.200hm/40km)
Tag 4: diesen Tag könntest du damit verbringen, die Sella Ronda mit dem Bike zu machen (ein Hammer-Erlebnis!)
Tag 5: von Gröden über den Grödner Höhenweg zur Brogles-Hütte; über Russi's Kreuz und durch das Aferer Tal runter nach Brixen und weiter nach Mühlbach (je nach Startort in Gröden ca. 2.000hm/55km; 900 hm davon kannst du dir wieder sparen, indem du die Standseilbahn von St. Ulrich auf den Raschötz nimmst)
Start/Ziel in Brixen funktioniert auch sehr gut. Entlang dieses Streckenverlaufs gibt es einige Varianten, die attraktiv sind. Diese alle aufzuzählen, würde den Rahmen sprengen... 

Ein paar bewegte Bilder zu dieser Variante findest du hier.

Viel Spaß bei der Planung!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godofglow (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Stefan,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort und dein Vorschlag
Du hast noch zufällig einen GPS-Track - dann würde ich mir viel Arbeit sparen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Dezember 2016)

godofglow schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort und dein Vorschlag
> Du hast noch zufällig einen GPS-Track - dann würde ich mir viel Arbeit sparen



Diese "Arbeit" ist doch die schönste Freude bei der Planung einer Mehrtagestour durch die Alpen! Mal abgesehen von der Tour selbst, wenn die Planung funktioniert und man eine schöne Zeit auf dem Bike hatte.

Wie du vielleicht in der Signatur gesehen hast, verkaufe ich ja diese Reisen auch. Und da die Recherche und Vorarbeit dazu Zeit und Geld gekostet hat, gebe ich GPS-Daten grundsätzlich nicht raus. 

Ich helfe gern beim Planen und gebe gern Tipps (was auch andere hier im Forum sehr _Dolo-kompetent_ können) - aber ein wenig "Arbeit" musst du dir schon machen. Und so schwer ist die Recherche zu dieser Tour nun wirklich nicht... 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Mausoline (30. Dezember 2016)

Guck mal hier noch eine Runde

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/206-jahre-in-den-dolos-oder-noch-mehr-epische-touren.817410/

Jetzt hast du aber schon etliche Tipps auch in den anderen Threads erhalten  du müßtest nun genügend Stoff zum Durcharbeiten und zum Zusammenstellen haben    viel Spaß dabei

wie bereits @stefan SIT erwähnt hat 



Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Diese "Arbeit" ist doch die schönste Freude bei der Planung einer Mehrtagestour durch die Alpen! Mal abgesehen von der Tour selbst, wenn die Planung funktioniert und man eine schöne Zeit auf dem Bike hatte.....


----------



## Speedskater (31. Dezember 2016)

Hier findest Du viele Anregungen mit GPS-Tracks.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-september-2015.762701/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2016-routen-check.813024/


----------



## die_wade (1. Januar 2017)

Die Dolomiten begrenzen sich ja net nur auf den Bindelweg. Bin den auch schon gefahren, aber fand das net so spektakulär. Wir haben letztes Jahr auch ne Runde gedreht und sind in Reischach bei Bruneck gestartet. Route war grob: Kronlatz - Kreuzjoch - Plätzwiese - Auronzo Hütte - Drei Zinnen Hütte - Talschluss Hütte - Marchkinkele (Stoneman) - Silianer Hütte (Stoneman Trail) - Santo Stefano di Cadore - Prasso Tre Croci - Cortinina - Croda da Lago - Cortina und Rückfahrt über Ju de Sennes nach Bruneck

Gibt ein kleines Video dazu:





Wäre mal was anderes


----------



## Mausoline (1. Januar 2017)

Hmmmm .... wir haben zwar was anderes vor, aber das sieht gut aus


----------



## cschaeff (2. Januar 2017)

die_wade schrieb:


> Auronzo Hütte - Drei Zinnen Hütte - Talschluss Hütte



Sehr schöner Übergang, allerdings ABSOLUTES BIKEVERBOT.
Da ist die Urlaubskasse schnell geleert, wenn dich die Carabinieri erwischen.


----------



## dede (2. Januar 2017)

Da sind auch noch zwei weitere Abschnitte dabei, die an sich gesperrt sind fürs Biken.... Trotzdem eine sehr schöne Runde auch wenn nicht ganz anspruchslos, ergo nicht für jedermann geeignet....


----------



## die_wade (2. Januar 2017)

Drei Zinnen sind wir spät am abend gefahren, da war net mehr viel los. Aber ja da sind schon paar gesperrte Abschnitte dabei...


----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Übergang, allerdings ABSOLUTES BIKEVERBOT.
> Da ist die Urlaubskasse schnell geleert, wenn dich die Carabinieri erwischen.





dede schrieb:


> Da sind auch noch zwei weitere Abschnitte dabei, die an sich gesperrt sind fürs Biken.... Trotzdem eine sehr schöne Runde auch wenn nicht ganz anspruchslos, ergo nicht für jedermann geeignet....




Jaaa  ich weiß bzw. hab´s mir gedacht 

   aber ich behalt mir das trotzdem im Hinterkopf zum Basteln für eine Alternative zu unserer noch sehr groben Planung oder besser gesagt Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (2. Januar 2017)

@Mausoline
Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile: Mountainbikerin zahlt episches Bußgeld für verbotenen Downhill durch das Altensteiner Tal...


----------



## dede (2. Januar 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> @Mausoline
> Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile: Mountainbikerin zahlt episches Bußgeld für verbotenen Downhill durch das Altensteiner Tal...


Ohne jetzt überheblich wirken zu wollen und bei allem Respekt, ich glaub die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Mädelz da viel fahren ist nicht außerordentlich hoch, ergo auch die Gefahr eines Strafzettels eher mal gering....


----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2017)

Wo ist das Michelin-Männchen    böse Jungs 

okay okay  aber eine geniale Gegend ist es halt schon und im Schieben sind wir inzwischen geübt  und unser Fahrkönnen solltet ihr nicht unterschätzen  ... 

egal    ist sowieso was anderes im Gespräch 
@cschaeff brauchst dich also nicht zu sorgen 


.... und ich habs trotzdem gespeichert


----------



## dede (2. Januar 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wo ist das Michelin-Männchen    böse Jungs


Mauserl wird doch nicht etwa böse auf mich/uns sein.....?!?


----------



## Denzinger (3. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube nicht das Mausi böse mit Euch ist 
Stimmt Eure Fahrtechnik ist schon gar nicht so schlecht würde Schuhbeck sagen 
Gutes Neues noch allen miteinander


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2017)

War was	



Hab euch alle lieb


----------



## cschaeff (3. Januar 2017)

@Mausoline Möchte nur der Vollständigkeit halber darauf hinweisen, dass ICH Dir den downhill zugetraut habe (post 28)


----------



## dede (3. Januar 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> @Mausoline Möchte nur der Vollständigkeit halber darauf hinweisen, dass ICH Dir den downhill zugetraut habe (post 28)


Aber bitte nur fürs Protokoll vermerken....


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

